# Teen Soft 16



## tiffbone

Has anyone got one of these cute Soft 16 in teen size? Would love to see some pics!


----------



## daisyfair

I don't own it, but I absolutely love the look of it. The strap is so much fun. The new Tabou bag is stunning as well.


----------



## veevee1

I have this bag in navy (sorry, photo is very dark) and I love it! It was a total impulse purchase. I was a hardcore collector during the Phoebe Philo era and it was really fun to be drawn back in again!


----------



## plasticflask

Oh this bag is so cute!! I have the Small 16 with the top handle, but the teen size is so nice!


----------



## ahswong

veevee1 said:


> I have this bag in navy (sorry, photo is very dark) and I love it! It was a total impulse purchase. I was a hardcore collector during the Phoebe Philo era and it was really fun to be drawn back in again!


Stunning bag! Can you wear as crossbody?


----------



## veevee1

ahswong said:


> Stunning bag! Can you wear as crossbody?



Yes, and I only wear it crossbody! I don't find it too bulky as it hits at the high hip (I am 5'2"). I think it would work on most people, but the strap is not adjustable which may not suit somebody much shorter or taller.


----------



## ahswong

veevee1 said:


> Yes, and I only wear it crossbody! I don't find it too bulky as it hits at the high hip (I am 5'2"). I think it would work on most people, but the strap is not adjustable which may not suit somebody much shorter or taller.


Thanks! I am 5'3" so I think crossbody might work for me I only wish the strap was leather for this price


----------



## veevee1

ahswong said:


> Thanks! I am 5'3" so I think crossbody might work for me I only wish the strap was leather for this price



Me too - it's the only thing about this bag that I don't like. I have even been contemplating getting a custom leather strap. But the textile strap IS comfortable, and based on my experience with the Sangle tote wears decently. Let us know if it works out for you!


----------



## ATLbagaddict

Oh man so *just* as I said my last purse purchase was going to be it for a long time … I happened to stroll into Celine and saw this color and it was game over 

This is the teen soft 16 in “arctic blue” - I’ve been on the hunt for my perfect light blue bag ever since I let Dior’s cloud blue get away, and this color literally stopped me dead in my tracks. My only two complaints is the bag is actually a little more rigid than I thought it would be, and therefore fits less than I thought it would and I *really* wish it had a back pocket.  Other than that though I actually really like the fabric strap - it’s super comfortable and lightweight, and gives the whole bag a more casual look which is what I was looking for.


----------



## veevee1

ATLbagaddict said:


> Oh man so *just* as I said my last purse purchase was going to be it for a long time … I happened to stroll into Celine and saw this color and it was game over
> 
> This is the teen soft 16 in “arctic blue” - I’ve been on the hunt for my perfect light blue bag ever since I let Dior’s cloud blue get away, and this color literally stopped me dead in my tracks. My only two complaints is the bag is actually a little more rigid than I thought it would be, and therefore fits less than I thought it would and I *really* wish it had a back pocket.  Other than that though I actually really like the fabric strap - it’s super comfortable and lightweight, and gives the whole bag a more casual look which is what I was looking for.
> 
> View attachment 5200712


This color is amazing!!!


----------



## MainlyBailey

ATLbagaddict said:


> Oh man so *just* as I said my last purse purchase was going to be it for a long time … I happened to stroll into Celine and saw this color and it was game over
> 
> This is the teen soft 16 in “arctic blue” - I’ve been on the hunt for my perfect light blue bag ever since I let Dior’s cloud blue get away, and this color literally stopped me dead in my tracks. My only two complaints is the bag is actually a little more rigid than I thought it would be, and therefore fits less than I thought it would and I *really* wish it had a back pocket.  Other than that though I actually really like the fabric strap - it’s super comfortable and lightweight, and gives the whole bag a more casual look which is what I was looking for.
> 
> View attachment 5200712


Oh my lawddd- similar thing happened to me. I strolled by and saw this on display and went home and ordered one right away (the one in store looked a bit beat up). Says it’ll arrive tomorrow with their complimentary next day shipping. It’s sad to hear it doesn’t fit as much as you thought it would. I remember looking in and was SOLD on how the compartments looked so roomy and organized. Eek.


----------



## MainlyBailey

Finally for it in arctic blue and I’m mesmerized! I haven’t liked a bag in a long time. Long time Birkin wearer here and this is going to get way more love for the foreseeable future!


----------



## veevee1

ATLbagaddict said:


> Oh man so *just* as I said my last purse purchase was going to be it for a long time … I happened to stroll into Celine and saw this color and it was game over
> 
> This is the teen soft 16 in “arctic blue” - I’ve been on the hunt for my perfect light blue bag ever since I let Dior’s cloud blue get away, and this color literally stopped me dead in my tracks. My only two complaints is the bag is actually a little more rigid than I thought it would be, and therefore fits less than I thought it would and I *really* wish it had a back pocket.  Other than that though I actually really like the fabric strap - it’s super comfortable and lightweight, and gives the whole bag a more casual look which is what I was looking for.
> 
> View attachment 5200712





MainlyBailey said:


> Finally for it in arctic blue and I’m mesmerized! I haven’t liked a bag in a long time. Long time Birkin wearer here and this is going to get way more love for the foreseeable future!



I'm quite envious of you all who bought this color! I have really been enjoying my navy, which is smooth calfskin and to me feels very roomy and pliable. The grained calfskin definitely feels more rigid to start, but it will probably soften. I do love the organization! I definitely would have had difficulty choosing if this arctic blue was out at the time. I also love Dior's cloud blue and wish I had gotten more than a wallet!


----------



## MainlyBailey

I didn’t even know navy was an option but .. given my bland closet, this gives me some color variety!
Dior’s cloud blue is breathtaking!
I was a bit scared after seeing the comment that it actually fit less than it looks but it holds quite a lot for me. Are you still using it often since you got it?


----------



## ATLbagaddict

MainlyBailey said:


> Finally for it in arctic blue and I’m mesmerized! I haven’t liked a bag in a long time. Long time Birkin wearer here and this is going to get way more love for the foreseeable future!


Yay so glad you got one too!!  I definitely find it fits plenty actually - it seemed super stiff when I first tried to put my things in, but I’ve already noticed it seems to be softening a bit (which I love).  It is a perfect everyday size really.


----------



## xliz

I was at Celine last week... the light blue grained teen soft stole my hearrrrrt. But I think I'll get it in black... it fits SO much... not as much as a mini luggage, but still it holds quite a lot!


----------



## Castor

I saw this on the web page and it looks lovely. Does anyone have a photo wearing it please?


----------



## Miss World

ATLbagaddict said:


> Oh man so *just* as I said my last purse purchase was going to be it for a long time … I happened to stroll into Celine and saw this color and it was game over
> 
> This is the teen soft 16 in “arctic blue” - I’ve been on the hunt for my perfect light blue bag ever since I let Dior’s cloud blue get away, and this color literally stopped me dead in my tracks. My only two complaints is the bag is actually a little more rigid than I thought it would be, and therefore fits less than I thought it would and I *really* wish it had a back pocket.  Other than that though I actually really like the fabric strap - it’s super comfortable and lightweight, and gives the whole bag a more casual look which is what I was looking for.
> 
> View attachment 5200712


Such a unique bag, i think the canvas strap makes it look cooler and more modern, whilst the bag itself is very classic. 


tiffbone said:


> Has anyone got one of these cute Soft 16 in teen size? Would love to see some pics!
> 
> View attachment 5087176





veevee1 said:


> I have this bag in navy (sorry, photo is very dark) and I love it! It was a total impulse purchase. I was a hardcore collector during the Phoebe Philo era and it was really fun to be drawn back in again!


Thanks for posting these pictures, i didn't realise this bag existed until today! I would also take the straps off and use it as a large clutch for night time. 



MainlyBailey said:


> Finally for it in arctic blue and I’m mesmerized! I haven’t liked a bag in a long time. Long time Birkin wearer here and this is going to get way more love for the foreseeable future!


Absolutely stunning colour! I am slowly being drawn back to Celine as well!


----------



## Castor

This is how the arctic blue looks on celine.com. Is it really this blue, or more subdued as your pictures show ATLbagaddict and MainlyBainly?


----------



## Miss World

Celine Teen Soft bag in the official Celine campaign


----------



## Miss World

Celine Teen Soft 16 Tan bag features in Harpers bazaar


----------



## Miss World

More pictures of the tan colour Celine Teen Soft bag with detachable canvas strap


----------



## Miss World

Teen Soft 16 in tan


----------



## Miss World

More stylish ladies wearing the Celine Teen Soft 16 bag in gorgeous Tan color.


----------



## Miss World

Lisa Blackpink wearing the Celine Teen Soft 16 bag in black.


----------



## Miss World

This Teen Soft 16 bag is growing in popularity. I understand the appeal, it’s very practical and classic with a modern cool twist.


----------



## Miss World

Black Soft Teen 16


----------



## ATLbagaddict

Castor said:


> View attachment 5225557
> View attachment 5225556
> 
> This is how the arctic blue looks on celine.com. Is it really this blue, or more subdued as your pictures show ATLbagaddict and MainlyBainly?


I actually think that photo is pretty true to color!  It’s hard to capture via photos 
 (isn’t that always the case) but personally I think it’s a true blue bag more than say a gray bag just slightly tinted with blue undertones.  I took a few other photos that hopefully will help you!

Also I love all these photos Miss World! I also was peeking at the Tabou thread, that bag totally makes me drool too… if only I had unlimited funds wah!  

But I have to say the soft teen 16 has been the number one bag I’ve reached for since I bought it, it’s SO practical and I love how understated but yet classy it feels. Also the leather being grained I don’t feel like I have to baby it as much as some of my other bags.  Overall I *really* love this bag!


----------



## Castor

Thank you. It looks excuisite. I’m glad you’re loving and wearing it. And the blue is so beautiful.


----------



## Miss World

ATLbagaddict said:


> I actually think that photo is pretty true to color!  It’s hard to capture via photos
> (isn’t that always the case) but personally I think it’s a true blue bag more than say a gray bag just slightly tinted with blue undertones.  I took a few other photos that hopefully will help you!
> 
> Also I love all these photos Miss World! I also was peeking at the Tabou thread, that bag totally makes me drool too… if only I had unlimited funds wah!
> 
> But I have to say the soft teen 16 has been the number one bag I’ve reached for since I bought it, it’s SO practical and I love how understated but yet classy it feels. Also the leather being grained I don’t feel like I have to baby it as much as some of my other bags.  Overall I *really* love this bag!


Thanks ATLbadaddict, you bag is absolutely gorgeous. I love the colour and the design is just so perfect.


----------



## xliz

As ATLBagaddict said, yeah, the light blue is really a baby blue, cool color. It really reminded me of the mulberry blue they have in season right now.

And that greyyyy is SO AMAZING. It's basically 1:1 with my luggage mini in kohl... I didn't want to get two bags in the same color hahaha 

I'm now actually questioning if I should get in in tan instead of black hngggggg... ugh XD


----------



## Miss World

xliz said:


> As ATLBagaddict said, yeah, the light blue is really a baby blue, cool color. It really reminded me of the mulberry blue they have in season right now.
> 
> And that greyyyy is SO AMAZING. It's basically 1:1 with my luggage mini in kohl... I didn't want to get two bags in the same color hahaha
> 
> I'm now actually questioning if I should get in in tan instead of black hngggggg... ugh XD


Tan is amazing!


----------



## Miss World

Vogue Korea featuring Celine Teen Soft bag


----------



## xliz

Aaaand I found this reference post on reddit, here are more photos of Arctic Blue


----------



## Panlove

veevee1 said:


> I have this bag in navy (sorry, photo is very dark) and I love it! It was a total impulse purchase. I was a hardcore collector during the Phoebe Philo era and it was really fun to be drawn back in again!


Hi,

Is your bag in the smooth calfskin?  If so, may I ask how it’s held up?  I am debating whether to purchase this bag in same leather but grey color.  Thanks


----------



## veevee1

Panlove said:


> Hi,
> 
> Is your bag in the smooth calfskin?  If so, may I ask how it’s held up?  I am debating whether to purchase this bag in same leather but grey color.  Thanks



It is smooth calfskin. I have to admit that I haven't used the bag very much, mostly because of my current lifestyle (winter, working full-time in a hospital, toddler mom - i.e. no social life). I really do love the bag and intend to use it more when I can. I anticipate that the leather will show some wear and tear and structural softening from my experience with other Celine bags in smooth calfskin (micro and nano luggage, classic box bag) but I personally think the bags remain beautiful as they age, especially because the scratches blend as a patina develops. 

Sorry that I can't be more helpful! The grey is really gorgeous. Please post if you purchase!


----------



## Panlove

veevee1 said:


> It is smooth calfskin. I have to admit that I haven't used the bag very much, mostly because of my current lifestyle (winter, working full-time in a hospital, toddler mom - i.e. no social life). I really do love the bag and intend to use it more when I can. I anticipate that the leather will show some wear and tear and structural softening from my experience with other Celine bags in smooth calfskin (micro and nano luggage, classic box bag) but I personally think the bags remain beautiful as they age, especially because the scratches blend as a patina develops.
> 
> Sorry that I can't be more helpful! The grey is really gorgeous. Please post if you purchase!


Thanks for replying.  I will post a pic if I end up ordering.


----------



## Tarochan

Here is mine! I got this about a little over half a year ago. The leather is holding up quite well.


----------



## Panlove

Tarochan said:


> Here is mine! I got this about a little over half a year ago. The leather is holding up quite well.


Thank you!  Good to know.  I ordered the grey from Nordstrom and was pleasantly surprised with how much I like the color.  They did not have any in store so I ordered it sight unseen.  There are some minor scratches at the lock but I think I may end up keeping it as it is inevitable.  I am not sure if the price recently increased for this bag but Nordstrom had it at the old price of $2650.


----------



## Tarochan

Panlove said:


> Thank you!  Good to know.  I ordered the grey from Nordstrom and was pleasantly surprised with how much I like the color.  They did not have any in store so I ordered it sight unseen.  There are some minor scratches at the lock but I think I may end up keeping it as it is inevitable.  I am not sure if the price recently increased for this bag but Nordstrom had it at the old price of $2650.


I did not realize that Celine has increased the price! I went back to see how much I paid for this Teen soft and it was still $2400 back in June 2021, I saw on Celine website now it's already $2800. So yes you get the good price so should keep the bag if you like.


----------



## hksnoopy

Got mine in black recently from 24s!  I love it, I was afraid the leather would scratch easily too, but so far so good ... I love the size of the bag especially.


----------



## marble19

any idea if a black grained leather teen soft 16 will come out? i'm worried about scratching the smooth leather as i'm not the most careful when it comes to bags!


----------



## Panlove

marble19 said:


> any idea if a black grained leather teen soft 16 will come out? i'm worried about scratching the smooth leather as i'm not the most careful when it comes to bags!



Yes. I bought one about 3 weeks. It was $2650 + tax. It was available on Celine website in the U.S.


----------



## daisyfair

marble19 said:


> any idea if a black grained leather teen soft 16 will come out? i'm worried about scratching the smooth leather as i'm not the most careful when it comes to bags!


It's in stock right now on the US site.


----------



## marble19

daisyfair said:


> It's in stock right now on the US site.





Panlove said:


> Yes. I bought one about 3 weeks. It was $2650 + tax. It was available on Celine website in the U.S.



can't see it on the australian site yet! i'll keep an eye out then, thank you


----------



## CrazyCool01

Hello !
Am new to Celine, and interested in teen 16 in soft leather. Please could you advise how the bag is holding up and on wear and tear. Thanks


----------

